# STC - String Tension Calculator v0.1.9 is out!



## Ishan (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey guys,
New version of STC out!! It now handles a lot more strings from D'Addario so you can use bass strings, etc...

*Recognized string type in this version : *

*Circle K :*

*ckpl *plain steel
*ckwn *wound nickel/steel hybrid
*D'addario :*

*dapl *plain steel
*dapb *phosphore bronze wound
*danw *nickel wound
*daxs *stainless steel wound
*dahr *half round wound
*dacg *Chromes - Stainless steel Flat wound
*daft *Flat Tops - Phosphore Bronze Polished
*dabw *80-20S- 80/20 Brass Round Wound
*dazw *Great American Bronze - 85/15 Brass Round Wound
*daxb *Bass - Nickplated Round Wound
*dahb *Bass - Half Round - Pure Nickel Half Round
*dabc *Bass - Chromes - Stainless Steel Flat Wound
*dabs *Bass - ProSteels - ProSteel Round Wound

*Changelog :*

```
v 0.1.9 :
- Added a lot more D'adarrio strings.
- now strings are only recognized and identified by a 4 characters code string (ex.: danw)
```

Ishan out.


----------



## Tyler Correll (Jul 18, 2012)

Awesome thanks


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 18, 2012)

Much appreciated. You should port this over to android! Don't have much time to program lately, but I remember tinkering with the android SDK and it was pretty easy to get going. Since you're doing this in Java, would probably require minimal effort.


----------



## Ishan (Jul 18, 2012)

The whole GUI and the way calculations are done would have to be redone entirely so it's not as straight forward as it seems. When I'll be further along I'll consider it.


----------



## Ishan (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm thinking of adding fanned frets support in the next version, what do you guys think about that? Any other features you might need?


----------



## Fiction (Jul 19, 2012)

It would be cool to see some kind of reverse engineering.

Such as input Note + Tension and it spits out what gauge, maybe even a drop down menu to choose what type of string. I know at the moment you're just adding onto the original code and altering it slightly and this would mean a complete re-write, but would be cool for the final version


----------



## Ishan (Jul 19, 2012)

A more modern interface is in the pipeline, but it'll take a while 
It can already do what you are suggesting, check this out :

```
len 27"

E     15# CKPL == 0.0091"
B,    15# CKPL == 0.0121"
G,    16# CKPL == 0.0157"
D,    16# CKWN == 0.0232"
A,,   17# CKWN == 0.0297"
E,,   17# CKWN == 0.0408"
B,,,  18# CKWN == 0.057"
F,,,# 18# CKWN == 0.0761"
```


----------



## Fiction (Jul 19, 2012)

School'd.

I like that


----------



## Rap Hat (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm curious, any idea why the tension results I get on this are way different than the online calc (Guitar String Calculator) gives? Like, if you put in A1 18.6lbs 27" you'll get a .060w, but the tension for a .060w D'addario is less on yours. Plain seem to be the same - are they calculating based on a different tension profile?
I'm on my phone so I can't run the app to reverify my results, so I thought I'd ask to find out what I'm missing.


----------



## Ishan (Jul 24, 2012)

I use data provided by D'Addario, I don't really know what he's doing, I'll have to check his code first.


----------



## Rap Hat (Jul 24, 2012)

Alright thanks! I just checked his site and he says he's using D'addario's data, but I don't know if it's NW or PB or whatever.

It's not a big issue or anything, just that I started using your awesome app and my results have been quite different than the site I was previously using.


----------



## Ishan (Jul 24, 2012)

I guess it default to something other than NW but use PL as default for thinner strings, so that's why you get different results in the low strings.


----------



## in-pursuit (Aug 6, 2012)

forgive my n00bery, but is this calculator able to work with bass string tension calculations?


----------



## Danukenator (Aug 6, 2012)

Ishan said:


> I'm thinking of adding fanned frets support in the next version, what do you guys think about that? Any other features you might need?



+10000

Please, I'd love that.


EDIT: I know nothing of programming, as such I have no idea how difficult this would be. Would it be possible to imput a scale and a desire tension. So, lets say 17.5lb @ 27". The calculator could then spit out approximately what gauges each string would need. It could make the app super noob friendly.


----------



## in-pursuit (Aug 6, 2012)

It would be pretty straightforward, just takes a bit of time to do up the code. It's in java isn't it?


----------



## Ishan (Aug 7, 2012)

It's Java yea, @Danukenator : it could be done but I don't have too much time to work on this right now.
I'm not sure it's a good idea either, as in my experience balanced sets doesn't work.
I'd rather have something generating a progressive tension set from scale, number of strings, tuning, and average tension given by the user.
Next is fanned fret support that's for sure 

@in-pursuit : It does, indeed, support bass guitars. D'addario and CK bass strings are supported, it's just a matter of using the right string code, scale, and notes


----------



## littlemurph7976 (Aug 19, 2012)

This is brilliant, thankyou! I look forward to any updates


----------



## Danukenator (Aug 19, 2012)

Start a donation link. If you're willing to spend time on developing this rather useful tool, I'm sure people would be willing to give you a few dollars.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 20, 2012)

I think I might start a small website with download and documentations. It'll more accessible this way.


----------



## RoadToNever (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for your work Ishan! A question: Is the Daddario SS data based on the pdf or the Family Tension Chart? Cause they differ and the latter is more current.

EDIT:It seems very close to the Family Tension chart with len 24.75", but the Dad plains aren't right unless 25.5". Maybe it's just a coincident.


----------



## Ishan (Jan 5, 2013)

I think it was based on the PDF


----------



## Rook (Jan 5, 2013)

Best thing about this for me is you can add a new len argument after every string, which bang zero won't do, and seemingly calculate as many arguments as you want.







Lets me do my fanned 7 and my 8 at the same time!

Thanks so much man, I actually feel I am indebted to you for this 

A hilarious addition to make would be for fans, input len[25,25.75,7] and then for each of the next 7 'strings', and len[len1,len2,n] does (25.75-25)/7 (=0.125) to work out the increment and sets the lengths for you or something  

Also don't change the look, I love fucking awesome programs that look totally ghetto. Also 'Save Set' opens a load menu.


----------



## knuckle_head (Jan 5, 2013)

I'll be posting updated unit weight data soon - I goosed some things, and added lighter wounds for guitar.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 5, 2013)

Very nice, thank you!

Nick - I'm just wondering why you are having trouble doing fans in Bangzero? I used to do that all the time and it looked just like your screenshot.


----------



## kn1feparty (Jan 5, 2013)

I may be completely retarded here, but how in the hell do you use this thing?


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 5, 2013)

kn1feparty said:


> I may be completely retarded here, but how in the hell do you use this thing?



Magic.

But seriously, you type out the arguments and click calculate.


----------



## Rook (Jan 6, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> Very nice, thank you!
> 
> Nick - I'm just wondering why you are having trouble doing fans in Bangzero? I used to do that all the time and it looked just like your screenshot.



Bang zero doesn't even load most times I try and use it, and if I put in extra arguments it just starts ignoring them after the first few, it's weird. I've tried adding extra strings and stuff, it literally does the first six then ignores the rest 

As I said though, my computer doesn't really like the plugin to begin with lol.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 6, 2013)

Ah, that's odd. Mine wont load at all in firefox..I have chrome installed just for bangzero, haha - but when I use it there are no issues at all.


----------



## Rook (Jan 6, 2013)

Safari here, I have some neurotic weird issue with google so I don't use chrome on principle


----------



## Rook (Jan 6, 2013)

kn1feparty said:


> I may be completely retarded here, but how in the hell do you use this thing?



See the pic I posted on the last page.

'Len' sets length in inches, the argument for 'len' appears to require units ' " ' eg len 25.5"

Line break

Then use a note with octave then sharp if necessary, eg E3, C2# etc
Then a space
Then the gauge of the string in inches, so a '9' as we'd call them would be .009", or a 42 .042".
Then a space
Then the code for the type of string using the guide 
Line break 
You can enter a new length, or just repeat for another string

The GUI is just a text box that parses your text there and then rather than like a terminal that does it in lines


----------



## Ishan (Jan 7, 2013)

knuckle_head said:


> I'll be posting updated unit weight data soon - I goosed some things, and added lighter wounds for guitar.



[email protected]#&in' A! I'll add them as soon as they're available.

Fanned fret support is long overdue, but you know, life  
I've started a full re-factoring of the UI with buttons and drop lists but it'll take a while as I want to be sure it's easy to use and complete (and the fact it needs a complete rewrite of the engine behind it doesn't help much)
Anyway, thank you all.

What would you guys think of a repository of sets I could add to STC archives each time it's released? It could be useful for others to have already done sets to tweak from. File names would be something like "Circle K - 8 strings - progressive tensions - standard tuning.txt" or something a little easier to navigate with sub directories.

I'm just rambling here, tell me what you guys think


----------



## Winspear (Jan 9, 2013)

Updated weights here boss http://circlekstrings.com/CKSIMAGES/UnitWeightChart130105.pdf
Not only are there new strings but others have changed

They have a neat new chart too http://circlekstrings.com/CKSIMAGES/CircleKtensionChart130105.pdf


----------



## Ishan (Jan 11, 2013)

I've updated STC with the latest weight data, so expect 0.1.9.1 soon. I have too much work right now but I'll be able to upload something on Monday


----------



## Ishan (Feb 8, 2013)

OK, I had absolutely no time to post anything in the last 2/3 weeks but I'll try to today


----------

